# Anybody going to get the new Wii U thats released tomorrow?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Has anybody given any thought to getting a Wii U tomorrow or the next month or so? What are your thoughts?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I saw screenshots of both the wii and the wii u and for me it just looks like an expensive update to the wii. Looked almost the same except the wii u was a little clearer because of the 1080p. So for me I will not be getting the wii u!


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I just bought one for my fiance for Christmas. (don't tell her!) Wii U looks like it will be getting some of the titles that used to be exclusive to ps3 or xbox. It also has the tablet thing and some TV features, which look neat. Since all the Wii accessories are forward compatible, I only needed to buy the system and a game. I like the Wii, and the price. I'm retty excited that they updated it to be high definition. 

For anyone looking for a Wii U in the US, Sams club had them in stock online for list price yesterday. That was the only place I could find one without overpaying someone on eBay.


----------

